# Orochimaru vs Deidara



## RedChidori (Jun 19, 2014)

The title tells great stories .



VS



The battle we never got the chance to see! Who will emerge triumphant!?

Location: Deidara vs Sasuke
State of Mind: IC
Starting Distance: 12 yards away
Knowledge: Manga for both
Restrictions: None
Additional Info: Orochimaru can use Edo Tensei and can summon Edo Sasori to assist him whenever he feels the need to do so. Deidara has Sealing Tags. Oro can also summon Manda at any time as well. Deidara starts off on foot sending Clay Monsters at Orochimaru.

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!!!!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## Rocky (Jun 19, 2014)

Deidara can win if he backs up to give himself time to mount his C2 Dragon. One in the air, Orochimaru will struggle to make contact with Deidara, while the latter can just chill in out of range, carpet bombing the Sannin to shit. C4 can take care of Orochimaru's regeneration if it comes to that.

Though, since we have a four meter distance with Deidara wanting to stay on the ground with C1, he probably gets his nuts bitten off by Orochimaru's face, since it can stretch, travel underground, and all that jazz. 

In all seriousness, basically what happened against Yonbi Naruto happens here, only Deidara can't tank it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 19, 2014)

Deidara was portrayed on Orochimaru's level and he certainly has the tools to fuck his shit up. I'd say in straight up combat Deidara is more dangerous.
Probably bombards Orochimaru with C2 for a while before he drops C3 or C4 and calls it a day.


----------



## Itachі (Jun 19, 2014)

Both were soloed by Itachi. :ignoramus

Deidara gets on his bird where Orochimaru can't reach him and drops bombs.


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 19, 2014)

Manda canonically is a meat tank for C0. He is the origin of the term meattank because of that instance.
The only way Oro is getting killed is with C4 which even that is iffy considering Oro's innate durability. 
IMO it depends if Edo Sasori has access to puppets. If so Oro wins mid diff. If not Deidara wins extreme high diff.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 19, 2014)

Manda only took the blast for the moment it took Sasuke to warp them (something Orochimaru can't do).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 19, 2014)

Empathy said:


> Manda only took the blast for the moment it took Sasuke to warp them (something Orochimaru can't do).



I found that entire sequence to be bullshit


----------



## Cognitios (Jun 19, 2014)

> Manda only took the blast for the moment it took Sasuke to warp them (something Orochimaru can't do).


There was a solid amount of time before Suigetsu summoned him back.
Even so I see no reason Oro can't summon Manda v2 and that can tank it for him.


----------



## Empathy (Jun 20, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I found that entire sequence to be bullshit



[_Link_]

[_Link_]

"_Warp_," was just a shorter verb to indicate the utilization of jikukan ninjutsu. If you're saying that sentence is bullshit because I said Orochimaru can't do it, then you'd need to provide evidence that Orochimaru has previously used space-time ninjutsu to teleport as Sasuke did.



Cognitios said:


> There was a solid amount of time before Suigetsu summoned him back.
> Even so I see no reason Oro can't summon Manda v2 and that can tank it for him.



Karin notes Sasuke's disappearance of chakra here, which she later corrects as Sasuke already in the active process of avoiding the blast. Furthermore, Sasuke's dialogue implies that they only received a partial hit just before warping. If they took the full blast, there obviously wouldn't be any trace of them left from an attack that turned ten kilometers of forest and mountains into a crater. Orochimaru doesn't have the feats to summon nidaime Manda. Moreover, that would bring into question the continuity of whatever incarnation of Orochimaru we're using and at what juncture (he can summon Manda one and two, who were both never alive concurrently?) 

It's even presumptuous to say that Orochimaru had an opportunity following his long-term sealing to make a valid contract with a biological amalgamation. Nidaime Manda doesn't even have the feats to say he could soak an easily mountain range eclipsing jutsu; a single _Bijuudama_ turns one mountain to a crater, so this would entail that nidaime Manda could absorb multiple blasts from a bijuu — which would be an unsubstantiated statement of conjecture. Deidara easily flipped a greater-sized turtle island, so his strongest jutsu would logically obliterate any incarnation of Manda.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Jun 20, 2014)

Deidara cannot defeat Orochimaru, he has burrowing and leech all creation which essentially takes away any possibility for explosive damage, his snakes can also burrow and are quite durable against explosive attacks. 

There's generally no way Deidara can kill Orochimaru, especially if he releases his armada of snake bosses (5+ by my count, Manda + Aoda, 1 boss snake defeated by Naruto, 3 boss snakes defeated by Jiraiya). Then, of course, he himself can transform into a massive multi-headed land dragon.

The chances of him getting away from Orochimaru at a 12 yard start battle distance (10m) are extremely slim considering he can virtually summon Manda on top of him at start battle, and there is nothing Deidara can do to stop him. His C1 variants wouldn't even blow before Manda was summoned, and the likelyhood those clay monsters would kill a highly durable, regenerative immortal even if they reach him and blow before Manda is brought out is slim.

Of course, it's unlikely Orochimaru starts with Manda against Deidara, but he literally summoned a normal boss snake against genin Naruto and Sasuke, two ninja he didn't even recognize initially for play, and a normal boss snake would be more than enough to chase Deidara down for Orochimaru to blindside on the ground.

The most comical reality is the fact he can summon the rash gates at start battle to keep Deidara from shunshining back too far, he then can leech into the ground and into the gates, out of the gates, jump off them then summon Manda in mid-air to absolutely splatter smash any air vessel Deidara has created, along with Deidara himself. 

Deidara, of course, was also blitzed by Sai in a two-sequence ink drawing blitz where he had separation and was hovering on a clay bird, in plain sight. Orochimaru could easily mimic the same blitzing feat 10m from Deidara with a bunshin feint, burrow blindside and shadow snake arm (which caught a God Tree branch + KN4 Naruto chakra arm), when he doesn't even start on a bird this time around and is arguably closer.


----------



## ARGUS (Jun 20, 2014)

Orochimaru wins this


----------



## Turrin (Jun 20, 2014)

Orochimaru wins and it's not even close, unless your telling me Ambush-Squad > Orochimaru.

Deidara starts with C1 on the ground, and gets killed by Orochimaru before he takes flight. He has zero ability to counter anything Orochimaru can open with. Mandara no Jin, Extending Ksunagi, etc... all end him. If by some grace of god miracle he does make it air-born; C2 does nothing to Orochimaru, while Orochimaru will use extending Ksunagi, Boss-Sized Snakes, and Daitoppa to swat Deidara out the sky like he would any fly. From there he kills Deidara casually while he is falling mid air. C3 and C0 (which would never even come out as Deidara would be long dead by then) gets escaped via reverse-kuchiyose; sasuke did it with the same summon as Orochimaru, there is no reason Orochimaru can't. C4 is only a threat if Orochimaru see's a large bomb and doesn't decide to get the hell out of their using Doton, Leech all creation, etc.. which necessitates Orochimaru being a moron (also with Sasori there it necessitate Sasori not knowing how C4 works) and Orochimaru/Kabuto having no intel on Deidara's C4, despite having spied extensively and at one point been apart of Akatsuki. So maybe if Orochimaru is a moron and lacks intel that by all rights he should have C4 might be a threat, if Deidara survives long enough to use it (& if Snake Sensing can't detect it) which isn't happening.

Orochimaru low diff.

Probably Orochimaru can just create a KB and his KB + Edo-Sasori alone would solo. In-fact Edo-Sasori does solo as Deidara has no counter to Edo-Regen, and Orochimaru could literally just leave the battlefield go back home sit on the couch and watch tv, while Edo Sasori kills Deidara for him


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 20, 2014)

Deidara pulls off a decisive victory with the C4 Karura, which Orochimaru has been given no intel of and which he has no means to counter if caught within.



Turrin said:


> Orochimaru wins and it's not even close, unless your telling me Ambush-Squad > Orochimaru.



The ambush squad wasn't > Deidara, so that reasoning doesn't hold.



> Deidara starts with C1 on the ground, and gets killed by Orochimaru before he takes flight.



Orochimaru isn't faster than Sasuke. Or Gai. Or Oonoki.

Deidara has no trouble evading his attacks and getting airborne when the match gets heated.



> He has zero ability to counter anything Orochimaru can open with.



C1 is powerful enough to blow a hole in just about anything Orochimaru can throw at him.



> Mandara no Jin,



C1 spam.



> Extending Ksunagi, etc... all end him.



Dodge/C1.



> If by some grace of god miracle he does make it air-born; C2 does nothing to Orochimaru,



It blew off Sasuke's wing when he was in pseudo Sage Mode, so Orochimaru will be losing some body parts. That means he has to use Oral Rebirth, which dents his chakra pretty hard.



> while Orochimaru will use extending Ksunagi, Boss-Sized Snakes, and Daitoppa to swat Deidara out the sky like he would any fly.



Deidara would have no trouble evading Kusanagi while airborne, no snake in Orochimaru's collection is big enough to reach him at his higher altitudes, and Daitoppa won't necessarily even reach him, either.



> From there he kills Deidara casually while he is falling mid air.



Like Gaara and Sasuke did, right?

Deidara can also do this to stop Oro in his tracks.



> C3 and C0 (which would never even come out as Deidara would be long dead by then) gets escaped via reverse-kuchiyose; sasuke did it with the same summon as Orochimaru, there is no reason Orochimaru can't.



Orochimaru doesn't have Sharingan to hypnotize Manda, and there wouldn't be enough time to explain what's going on or get the boss snake to cooperate with a plan that is invariably going to get him killed. Orochimaru can't replicate Sasuke's escape; C3 or CO would kill him.



> C4 is only a threat if Orochimaru see's a large bomb and doesn't decide to get the hell out of their using Doton, Leech all creation, etc.. which necessitates Orochimaru being a moron (also with Sasori there it necessitate Sasori not knowing how C4 works) and Orochimaru/Kabuto having no intel on Deidara's C4, despite having spied extensively and at one point been apart of Akatsuki. So maybe if Orochimaru is a moron and lacks intel that by all rights he should have C4 might be a threat, if Deidara survives long enough to use it (& if Snake Sensing can't detect it) which isn't happening.



Deidara was saving C4 for killing Itachi...and the only other person with verified knowledge of it was Obito. While it's certainly possible that that intel could've fallen into Orochimaru's hands somewhere down the line...it's not exactly something he had any priority learning about, so chances are also good that he didn't know.



> Orochimaru low diff.
> 
> Probably Orochimaru can just create a KB and his KB + Edo-Sasori alone would solo.



Uh, no. Edo Sasori is worthless, and a single C1 or C2 from Deidara would rupture any Kage Bunshin Oro produces.



> In-fact Edo-Sasori does solo as Deidara has no counter to Edo-Regen, and Orochimaru could literally just leave the battlefield go back home sit on the couch and watch tv, while Edo Sasori kills Deidara for him



Deidara traps Edo Sasori inside a clay sculpture like he did to Stage Two Hebi Sasuke's arm, restricting his movement. GG.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

